# Contest photos with strobes-how?



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

This is for all you photographer and pro aquascapers out there who create amazing, contest worthy, photographs of your aquascapes using external lighting such as strobes or speedlights. I have access to these and I was curious as to what kind of lighting setup you use. i.e. how many and which strobes and positioned where. And anything else you have to offer! I do studio shots of lots of other things but when it comes to aquascapes I haven't found the perfect lighting scheme.


----------



## Kai808 (Jul 19, 2011)

I'm not a pro aquascaper or a photographer who creates amazing photographs... But have you looked here: http://www.aquatic-photography.com ? 

Also I find post production editing can make your photo look a lot closer to what your eye sees. I mainly use lightroom for quick editing and adjust the curves.


----------



## orchidman (Dec 15, 2010)

Kai808 said:


> I'm not a pro aquascaper or a photographer who creates amazing photographs... But have you looked here: http://www.aquatic-photography.com ?
> 
> Also I find post production editing can make your photo look a lot closer to what your eye sees. I mainly use lightroom for quick editing and adjust the curves.


Thanks for the link, maybe someone has posted about it there. I too use lightroom for most of my processing.


----------



## Snowflake311 (Apr 20, 2011)

I just bought a constant LED light I can mount on a tripod and move it how I want. I like the constant light because what you see is what you get. I can adjust the amount of light BUT it does not Freeze the action like a Strobe can. 

I am looking into getting a nice strobe flash so I would like to see what others are using. I think a 2 flash set up with slave flashes would be great.


----------

